# Interesting Video..



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

This Guy is from Brazil (Brasil) and he's a Power MAN!!! Check out his video....


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Your right....*



SteveZ said:


> Awesome!


Might put SUPER in front of it--dang powerful cast!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I think a couple sesions with casting coach Tommy Farmer and he would be hard to beat.

He is just one more reason why distance casting should be an olympic event.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think he's already on my level. Man what power. We've been emailing, looks like he's coming to Texas next year...

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Some more POWER from Brazil.....(Obviously look past the first cast and you will see some good stuff here, even then you can't deny the power stored in that rod flopping)






Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah, the big guy is throwing 230m with .35 line. He's on Tommy's level... Every country seem to have a Tommy Farmer Type... The scary thing is he's probably 10 years younger!!!! Us young guys have to step it up and get ready for 2010. Our visitors will kick our a$$ if we dont bring our A game..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> yeah, the big guy is throwing 230m with .35 line. He's on Tommy's level... Every country seem to have a Tommy Farmer Type... The scary thing is he's probably 10 years younger!!!! Us young guys have to step it up and get ready for 2010. Our visitors will kick our a$$ if we dont bring our A game..


By "Tommy Farmer type" I assume you mean exceptionally handsome and chisel bodied casters........... 

10 years younger?????? Heck I'm only 25..... it's been a hard life...lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy Farmer Type= Extremely powerful, legs like tree stumps and arms like Hulk Hogan... LOL

Oh and well manicured hands..  JK


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

here is another guy that will probably be in Texas in 2010.. 260+ meters.. 861ft is a huge cast, and you gotta respect that..


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet! I need a sponcer to be able to afford all the gear. Fun but expensive hobby!!


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

It can be expensive... That's why learning how tune your reels is very important.. Now I just need to learn how to build rods..


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand exactly what you are saying.....I am not on your level of gear yet but I do like good gear and it can get expensive......I keep saying this is the last real or rod until I see the next can't miss deal! Disease!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Was that reel full of .35, or was it even full, didn't seem to have the hang time, but then a lot of editing was clearly going on. Don't matter anyway, casting has to be measued by same day same conditions, nice video, I don't like rap, I can understand the words to, wait, i don't get rap.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Was that reel full of .35, or was it even full, didn't seem to have the hang time, but then a lot of editing was clearly going on. Don't matter anyway, casting has to be measued by same day same conditions, nice video, I don't like rap, I can understand the words to, wait, i don't get rap.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Plus, technique is so important in distance casting. 
Sorry but I just didn't see it. Maybe its just me, call me a hater


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

KEVIN said:


> I keep saying this is the last real or rod until I see the next can't miss deal! Disease!


Eventually you will do like the rest of us and just give up trying to kid yourself.... I have resolved to saying this is the last one until my next...

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

The one thing i have learned is that most of the heavy hitters have ugly cast. It seems like the smoothness goes away when you start putting up the big numbers.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Al Kai said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Plus, technique is so important in distance casting.
> Sorry but I just didn't see it. Maybe its just me, call me a hater


Reckon if he gets his balance issues sorted, he will be well on his way--- speed and power out the wazoooo---


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Al Kai said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Plus, technique is so important in distance casting.
> Sorry but I just didn't see it. Maybe its just me, call me a hater


I think for the average guy Technique is important, but i'm starting to think technique is not so important for the men that have the size and srtrength. When you can bend a WR300, TTR, etc in half like many of those guys do so easily you can get the numbers you want.. After all 80% of the battle is bending the rod..

For us mortals we need to keep our technique flawless due to our average size\strength...


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> I think for the average guy Technique is important, but i'm starting to think technique is not so important for the men that have the size and srtrength. When you can bend a WR300, TTR, etc in half like many of those guys do so easily you can get the numbers you want.. After all 80% of the battle is bending the rod..
> 
> For us mortals we need to keep our technique flawless due to our average size\strength...


Yes, thats true.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Simply trying to "muscle" it out there will only take you so far, perhaps a really big guy can hit in the upper 6, lower 7 numbers (hundreds of feet).

Everyone needs refined technique to take them to the top of their game. They may not look like graceful ballerinas, but solid technique is not always highly visible--especially to the untrained eye. Then again perhaps we need to define what we consider "technique", otherwise we are just wasting time in discussions.

Then again, we might also need to define what constitutes an "ugly" cast.

I've seen and thrown (more than my share :redface: ) of what "I" would consider ugly casts.

I suppose even the best have an occassional badly-timed hit etc., but from my perspective, watching the big guys "spank" the snot out of a rod and keep the cast together (meaning no blow ups, in bounds, etc.) well that is a thing of beauty.... 



-- I have never seen an "ugly" cast that went far.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I guess we're looking at different casts...lol

I studied the cast at about 2:00 min on the vid. Here is what I see.

Very solid stance. Swings the sinker nicely, a little too much drift back with the left on the inswing, BUT, he seems to move the sinker fast enough to compensate. This also helps set up a position for a very long windup. Lots of guys cannot do this. He starts the powerstroke early but he has the strength, coordination and speed to keep the rod loaded and accelerating through that long windup and hit. 

That is hard to teach. 

To me it is a thing of beauty.



Tommy


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Im pretty new at this but when talking about ugly, or powerful, or smooth cast I have to mention Troy and Tommy. I went to and casted in teh Charlotte tourney and was astounded when I saw Tommy cast in person. The amout of power he used was incredible, then I saw Troy. Troy was so silky smooth it was hard to grasp th amount of Power he had. Both cast were a thing of beauty, but different. Tommy has great form, but from a spectator view point was tons of power, and Troy didnt seem to have as much power. Examining both cast carefully you can see that they both have a great amount of power, but just use different techniques to harness it.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

His extension back is a bit exagerated (Or appears to be in the video), but he looks to have a back like an ox, so he can get by with it.

The rod is consistently accelerating once he starts forward, and he is rock solid with his footwork.

He definately is not cutting the corner, and is not coming over the top, tough to avoid those with a long wind up. He is using his left arm and his back very effectively in the final phase of the power stroke.

Looks like if anything he is backing off of the mags a touch late.

Not an ugly cast, but fast and powerful, impressive.

Blaine


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Eventually you will do like the rest of us and just give up trying to kid yourself.... I have resolved to saying this is the last one until my next...
> 
> Robert


I have come to the same conclusion....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> I guess we're looking at different casts...lol
> 
> I studied the cast at about 2:00 min on the vid. Here is what I see.
> 
> ...



I guess i noticed the hit at 2:53,, might have just been a step thing, or ill-timed, looks like the rod cut across his front and pulled him off balance. I did take another look and he looked pretty good in the rest of the shots.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tacpayne said:


> Im pretty new at this but when talking about ugly, or powerful, or smooth cast I have to mention Troy and Tommy. I went to and casted in teh Charlotte tourney and was astounded when I saw Tommy cast in person. The amout of power he used was incredible, then I saw Troy. Troy was so silky smooth it was hard to grasp th amount of Power he had. Both cast were a thing of beauty, but different. Tommy has great form, but from a spectator view point was tons of power, and Troy didnt seem to have as much power. Examining both cast carefully you can see that they both have a great amount of power, but just use different techniques to harness it.


Troy and I have very different styles. We also have different body types. 

10 years ago I was getting my butt kicked regularly by a good friend. Tony is 6'5", strong as an ox with a very wide wingspan. I tried and tried to emulate his style and finally came to the conclusion that I just could not do it. With my average height, stocky (OK, round) build and short arms I would never be able to cast Tony's style....

So, I started working to figure out what would best suit me. I was blessed with natural strength and had pretty good quickness for my size. With help from lots of casters and countless hours of practice I learned how to _hit_ the rod with a shorter, quicker powerstroke that took advantage of my physical attributes. 

10 years later it's still a work in progress... 

Troy has tremendous talent. I've never seen anyone improve so much so fast. He has a long, lean, muscular build that allows for a progressive power buildup. He is also a very quick study. The sky is the limit for Troy, especially when he learns to get *violent* with the rod. 

The contrast is significant.

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

When I say ugly it isn't meant to be a jab at a certain style. I guess a better word would be less-graceful.. LOL For you guys who have every seen Troy cast you would understand what smoothness he has. But, a better example is Earl Blake. His style is very refined, and when you cast with him its a little hard on the ego. The only one I witnessed (on video) to cast as smooth as Earl is Mike Langston. When those guys cast it's a work of art.

I think the big strong guys have to learn the basics like everyone else, but because of there god given ability there numbers will shoot up once they get the basics down. It seems like the casters that I've witnessed either had smoothness or power. I haven't witnessed a caster with both.

If i had to pick I would rather have POWER....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Imagine Willie Longcaster aka Danville with a more refined style.. WOW!!!!

Mark you say power only get's you so far.. Well Willie is 725plus with just power... If you ask me that's not tooooo bad..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Imagine Willie Longcaster aka Danville with a more refined style.. WOW!!!!
> 
> Mark you say power only get's you so far.. Well Willie is 725plus with just power... If you ask me that's not tooooo bad..





> Simply trying to "muscle" it out there will only take you so far, perhaps a really big guy can hit in the upper 6, lower 7 numbers (hundreds of feet).


Willie came to mind when I said low 7's were reachable-- keeping in mind that I have watched Willie come along over the last several years, and while not ultra refined (smooth, if you prefer) his cast technique has improved over what it was previously, so yes, while some guys dominate with power, they still have to be concerned with technique-- other wise they will simply crack off more often than not.

I would not say Willie is *just* power, even if that dominates his style.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

[QUOTEIt seems like the casters that I've witnessed either had smoothness or power. I haven't witnessed a caster with both.
][/QUOTE]

I understand what you are saying, but would add that guys like Tommy and Big Danny do have very refined technique.. It just may be that the power they display simply over shadows that fact.

Most guys that display lots of power, would look smoother, if they dialed it back a notch, but this ain't a sport that rewards points for being elegant and stylish, like gymnastics. 

I absolutely agree with the sentiment of what you are saying,... if the small guy wants to compete-- he has to make up in speed/skill/timing/technique what he may lack in power.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> It seems like the casters that I've witnessed either had smoothness or power. I haven't witnessed a caster with both


I understand what you are saying, but would add that guys like Tommy and Big Danny do have very refined technique.. It just may be that the power they display simply over shadows that fact.

Most guys that display lots of power, would look smoother, if they dialed it back a notch, but this ain't a sport that rewards points for being elegant and stylish, like gymnastics. 

I absolutely agree with the sentiment of what you are saying,... if the small guy wants to compete-- he has to make up in speed/skill/timing/technique what he may lack in power.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You want to see smooth and powerful??

Here ya go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A11BESWd6mg


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Tommy said:


> You want to see smooth and powerful??
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A11BESWd6mg


I would love to see him cast in person. The amount of power is lost in the videos, you can get a sense of it, but not the full effect. I was very surprised the first time I saw any tourney casters cast in person.


----------

